# all you need to know about different color glass bottles



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

There are many vapers that don't know why the amber glass bottles are best to bottle your vape.

Blocking out the UV and blue light. 
But then there is also the blue glass,
Standard see through glass etc

Also the risks of using plastic bottles. What UV and blue light do to the nicotine

Vape glass bottle colors

Amber : filters out blue and UV light. Best bottle to use for vape liquid

Blue : filters out UV light but allows blue light in.

Protecting product from light extends the shelf life.

Clear and blue bottles need to be stored in dark and cool places.

Light degrades food products as well as flavor
3 types of plastic bottles :
LDPE, HDPE and PET

LDPE is soft for squeezing
PET is preferably for food grade products.
Plastic is no good for long term as chemical seep into product.


----------



## Waine (3/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> There are many vapers that don't know why the amber glass bottles are best to bottle your vape.
> 
> Blocking out the UV and blue light.
> But then there is also the blue glass,
> ...



I'm not quite sure I fully understand your post. Is this a statement or a question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Waine said:


> I'm not quite sure I fully understand your post. Is this a statement or a question?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Waine said:


> I'm not quite sure I fully understand your post. Is this a statement or a question?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I posted it so that everyone that has info on bottling your vape for newbees could use, eg why different color glass, what this means for their vape. Also why bottle in glass and not plastic etc. Ill post some info now


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Vape glass bottle colors

Amber : filters out blue and UV light. Best bottle to use for vape liquid

Blue : filters out UV light but allows blue light in.

Protecting product from light extends the shelf life.

Clear and blue bottles need to be stored in dark and cool places.

Light degrades food products as well as flavor
3 types of plastic bottles :
LDPE, HDPE and PET

LDPE is soft for squeezing
PET is preferably for food grade products.
Plastic is no good for long term as chemical seep into product.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Anyone who has more info, please post

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Waine (3/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Vape glass bottle colors
> 
> Amber : filters out blue and UV light. Best bottle to use for vape liquid
> 
> ...



What about green bottles? Any good? I hear you with plastic. I won't touch plastic bottles. I did when I used to buy juice, but now that I am finally into DIY, no more plastic!


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Waine said:


> What about green bottles? Any good? I hear you with plastic. I won't touch plastic bottles. I did when I used to buy juice, but now that I am finally into DIY, no more plastic!


Green bottles offer very little protection from sunlight "UV rays" thou slightly more than clear bottles. Green is more for aesthetic


----------



## Andre (3/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Vape glass bottle colors
> 
> Amber : filters out blue and UV light. Best bottle to use for vape liquid
> 
> ...


Where do you get your information from? See for example this site: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/which-plastics-are-safe.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Andre said:


> Where do you get your information from? See for example this site: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/which-plastics-are-safe.html


What don't you agree with Andre
We talking about bottles holding chemicals. Plastic is no good for vape if its going to stand on the shelf for long time, the different plastics definition is the same as your site and we talking about vape bottles. My info is direct from a chemical company. Please post your comment if you disagree and what specifically you disagree with thanks


----------



## Andre (3/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> What don't you agree with Andre
> We talking about bottles holding chemicals. Plastic is no good for vape if its going to stand on the shelf for long time, the different plastics definition is the same as your site and we talking about vape bottles. My info is direct from a chemical company. Please post your comment if you disagree and what specifically you disagree with thanks


Well, show us that info from that chemical company regarding HDPE and PET please. As far as I know those plastics are perfectly safe for juice, but I am more than open to be convinced otherwise. Why would thousands of juice makers sell their products in those plastics if they were regarded as unsafe, I ask myself. Not even to mention the shelves full of foodstuffs stored therein.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

Andre said:


> Well, show us that info from that chemical company regarding HDPE and PET please. As far as I know those plastics are perfectly safe for juice, but I am more than open to be convinced otherwise. Why would thousands of juice makers sell their products in those plastics if they were regarded as unsafe, I ask myself. Not even to mention the shelves full of foodstuffs stored therein.


Ill get back to you with that info asap, I do understand what you are saying, let me confirm and if I do have the incorrect info I do apologize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/16)

Andre said:


> Well, show us that info from that chemical company regarding HDPE and PET please. As far as I know those plastics are perfectly safe for juice, but I am more than open to be convinced otherwise. Why would thousands of juice makers sell their products in those plastics if they were regarded as unsafe, I ask myself. Not even to mention the shelves full of foodstuffs stored therein.


HDPE and PET are relatively safe to use for semi long term storage but can leech when they contain oils, mayonnaise, peanut butter etc. should be packaged in glass. The e-liquids we use do not contain oils so are less likely to affect the plastics they're stored in.


----------



## Andre (3/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> HDPE and PET are relatively safe to use for semi long term storage but can leech when they contain oils, mayonnaise, peanut butter etc. should be packaged in glass. The e-liquids we use do not contain oils so are less likely to affect the plastics they're stored in.


And yet I see lots of sunflower and other oils, mayonnaise and peanut butter sold in PET?
http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/abo...-controversies/plastic-bottles-and-cling-film

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/16)

Andre said:


> And yet I see lots of sunflower and other oils, mayonnaise and peanut butter sold in PET?


Now that is a whole other debate, certainly not one that would fit in under this topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Plastic is no good for vape if its going to stand on the shelf for long time,



What is a 'long time'? Most of my juice components and juices get used quite quickly, certainly within a few months. From what I've read, PET and HDPE are quite safe. Most of the risks associated with them require things like microwaving or keeping the container at quite a high temp for extended periods. I think as long as you keep juices and components in a cool, dark place and aren't storing them for years on end, it should be OK.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

lPolyethylene Terephthalate (PET) plastic is a polymer made from ethylene glycol and terephthalic acid. lPET is the also known as #1 plastic.
Additives, like Ultraviolet Absorbers, Quenchers and Hindered Amine Light Stabilizers, to the plastic is essential to protect against degredation but not all PET plastics contain them. 

There is some to truth to this according to the article.
http://plastictechnologies.com/medi...ts-rPET-characteristics-white-paper-final.pdf

I honestly don't think the time and amount of UV exposure the typical PET juice bottle endures is any cause for concern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

